
SatoshiLabs Launches TREZOR Password Manager - kobayashi
https://medium.com/@satoshilabs/satoshilabs-launches-trezor-password-manager-the-ultimately-secure-no-master-password-cloud-1b260e5fbe6b#.8ozkuiys1
======
kobayashi
Personally, I'm rather skeptical of the product, but I'd like to hear what HN
users think of it.

